# What are your dream hunts?



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Headshot posted on the duck forum, "I know that everyone thinks that Saskatchewan is the Mecca of waterfowl hunting". It is kinda strange how some want to go to Saskatchewan so bad. I think the fact is that it doesn't seem so different from what I experience in North Dakota. I also may be a different breed of hunter I don't know. For me, there is a different list:

1. First off I want to hunt a goose pit on the North Platte. Canada geese are my number one.

2. Next I would like to hunt flooded timber in Arkansas, get back to waterfowl hunting's roots.

3. East Coast Divers in a Layout boat.

4. Late season Stump Lake divers with a tender boat style hunt.

5. Minnesota banded honker hunt.

6. Southwestern Manitoba snow geese with ecallers and my whole S&B spread.

7. Western North Dakota, late season canadas and mallards.

8. Missouri spring snows.

9. Alberta specks

10. I don't know... then maybe Saskatchewan.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I know that everyone thinks that Saskatchewan is the Mecca of waterfowl hunting". It is kinda strange how some want to go to Saskatchewan so bad.


For the hunters that don't live on the prairies a Sask hunt is the ultimate waterfowl adventure. You are right GB, sask hunting is the same as Nodak except the number of hunters and available land. I love the big numbers but I too would like something a little different. I've done the ocean hunting for divers and eiders before but a flooded timber hunt in Arkansas has always been a dream. Argentia looks fun but my conscience wouldn't allow me to shoot that many birds. New Zealand also has some hot waterfowling. The more I think about it the happier I am as a Sask resident.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

To hunt with the goosebusters in this video !!!!!!!






Great Hunt................................................. WI Trapper

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Headshot I am happy that you didn't get upset with me, this is no way targeted towards you or Saskatchewan. I know that it would be an incredible place to hunt, I was talking about dream hunts based more on the style of hunting, the history of the location, and the people I would hunt with, not so much based on bird numbers. What are your dream hunts?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Top 8 That I havent Done in no order.

1. Argentina duck, dove, and. goose
2. Texas snow and speck hunt
3. Boston Sea Duck Hunt
4. Arkansas Timber Hunt 
5. Spring Rain Water Basin Hunt
6. Alaska Diver Hunt
7. Goose Hunt on the Hudson Bay 
8. Alberta Speck, Lesser, and Duck Hunt


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Why would I get upset GB? If 1 particular location doesn't do it for you so be it. Some of my most memorable hunts don't include a limit. Good friends shootin the sh!t in the spread is more fun then cleaning birds. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mixed bag in Argentina and/or Uraguay. Duck, goose, dove, pigeon and perdiz. This one is a dream. But hell, if you're gonna dream, it might as well be a big one!
Burl


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

My dream hunts are, no particular order,:

1.Mount hunt in the gulf of mexico, pintail, greewing, and a spooner.
2.Black brant hunt also in mexico but on the other coast.
3.Alberta hunt for specks and canadas.
4.flooded timber hunt in Arkanasa.
5.Argentina hunt for pinks and magleans (sp).

6. The Grand daddy of them all would be to hunt from canada all the way to mexico for 5 months straight

And i am sure there are others i just can't think of now


----------



## callingislife (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe we will go on that timber hunt next season brotha.

For me the greatest hunt; Wherever I have to go to shoot cacklers that are about 3lbs. a bird and get some specks while im at it.

Would also love a trophy harlequin hunt in alaska.

Otherwise im easy to please, put me anywhere with some decoys and my calls and I am a happy man.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

this one is easy.

Return to the mother land.....Russia that is. 2 words= Buck Mcneely....wheat fields that are 4 miles by 4 miles.

Kamchatka boasts some of the worlds best wingshooting..... and no one around, no limits, no non tox regs, 50 bucks for a firearms possession permit, and no hunting permit required for waterfowl hunting.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

1) Any snow hunt with a hundred plus bird day (max of 5 guys)

2) A canada goose hunt by myself where three suck in at 10 yds, all with white neck collars and double banded!!

3) A fun First Annual Nodak Gander Grind!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Goosebusters

Your Minnesota band hunt, where at in MN? If you cannot post that on this thread, could you pm me?
I have hunted around or in the Fergus Falls area and I have never seen a banded goose. But I see banded geese and ducks when they are in Lake Alice in Fergus Falls.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

1. Doesn't matter where but it would be the great if could limit on canadas ducks and snows all out of one field

2. Flooded timber in Arkansas, or anyplace else

3. A Hunt where I can shoot a speck

4. Follow the entire migration in the Fall

5. Follow the snows the entire spring season, and see if I can do it without going crazy


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

All I want right now is hunting season!>.

I am really looking forward to the First Annual Nodak Gander Grind! 
1000+ fullbodies in a field, 15+ guys, at least one Camera! It will be a great time! Alot of great friendships will be born!


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Greenland for hunting them special dark specks.
2. Argentina for goose and duck hunts.
3. Mmmmmmmmmmmm dont no yet!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Every year in Canada on the first mornings hunt when I am watching the chilly sunrise in my blind, sipping on my morning coffee I am always compelled to say "I would rather be right here, right now, than any other place in the world." And it is the 100% truth.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I would love a Canada or ND hunt that would present a mixed bag of ducks, specks, large, medium, and small Canada geese, all in one trip!
Gotta be with the ND_DUCKMAN and some other fair weather friends though. This trip would be way too good to experience alone, right?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I would love a Canada or ND hunt that would present a mixed bag of ducks, specks, large, medium, and small Canada geese,


Sounds like any hunt here in Sept but you forgot snows and cranes.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Moose, Elk, Bighorn, Dahl, Mule Deer, Whitetail deer, Bear, Mountain Lion all on one hunt in northern BC.

I'm working on it!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've done Alaska for sea ducks, but once is never enough...Here's mine!

1. Island X-St. Paul Island, AK-The most prized and elusive duck...The KING EIDER! Need to come up with 6 Grand though!

2. Mexico-Pintails, all 3 teal and other puddlers!

3. Kodiak-Need to go back to Alaska-Need to get all 3 scotters & Oldsquaw

4. Washington-Columbia River-Canvasbacks-Redheads & Greater Scaups

5. Sask-Whitefronts & S &B's

6. Texas- Ducks & Geese

7. Boston-Eiders

8. California-Pintails & Teal

Hope to shoot and mount Every duck & Goose available in North America!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> All I want right now is hunting season!>.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the First Annual Nodak Gander Grind!
> 1000+ fullbodies in a field, 15+ guys, at least one Camera! It will be a great time! Alot of great friendships will be born!


I am also very pumped. I am very interested to see what 1000 FB's will look like in a field. Let em rain!

Also my top hunts would be:

1) Hunting western Nodak high plains late season

2) Spring snows from Texas to Canada

3) Flooded timber hunt in Arkansas

4) Snows, Specks, Ducks, and Canadas in the same field, Scratch that just get a speck!

5) Any hunt with good company


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> I've done Alaska for sea ducks, but once is never enough...Here's mine!
> 
> 1. Island X-St. Paul Island, AK-The most prized and elusive duck...The KING EIDER! Need to come up with 6 Grand though!


Island X= charlie sommerville

To my small amount of sea duck guide knowledge, i have heard that he has put some guys in very dangerous situations. I am not trying to stir the pot or badmouth anyone. I'm just saying that he doesn't have a good rep in alaska.


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

Dream Hunt: Central ND - in 24 hours limit out on:

Geese
Ducks
Pheasant
Sharptail Grouse
Walleye

What a picture that would be!!! What a great day!!!

I've tried and come close but its either the Grouse or Walleye that always do me in.

Someday, and if not, no big deal, every day being out in ND doing what i love seems like a dream. A dream I'll never take for granted.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Why do you need to limit out to have a successful hunt? Dream hunt!!! Not Dream Kill!!!


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't, just being out there is great! As I stated.

I must have missunderstood "Dream Hunt"

Should it happen that on a given morning the geese and ducks are really coming in should I not shoot my limit?

Should it happen that in the middle of that same day the pheasnts are everywhere, as with the grouse - shall I not shoot a limit?

And at the end of the day if just by chance the walleyes are on a great bite shall I not take a limit?

Sorry for the dream.


----------



## Cootshoot (Dec 18, 2010)

[


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Shooteminthelips......


> 5. Spring Rain Water Basin Hunt


 That can be a hunt to test one's patience. But if ya ever wanna hit Nebraska for Spring snows,let me know.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

eiders on the east coats.....harlequins in alaska!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd love to hunt geese onthe tundra of Alaska or Canada with a native guide who can call with his own voice...........


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

If I could re-live some of the great free-lance hunts I have had over the years in Canada... That would be my dream hunt fix.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

To hunt the Delta marsh one last time with my dad ! :beer: He's 75 now and doesn't get around very well but it would be nice to do it.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

If I could have one hunt...it would be to return to PA and hunt the Pymatuming geese with my dad and brother. Dad passed when we were too young. Dont care if we even shot a bird....just to have back one of those days would be the greatest experiences I could imagine.

But since that can never happen....

1. Alaska sea duck hunt
2. Spring snow goose in SDakota or Missouri (doing it this year with my bro) 
3. Cali pintails with my buddy Dave

But quite honestly I feel like I live in a dream hunt. I had an awesome year here in NoDak and especially late season. Im already itching for next year!

Scott


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Kamchatka boasts some of the worlds best wingshooting..... and no one around, no limits, no non tox regs, 50 bucks for a firearms possession permit, and no hunting permit required for waterfowl hunting.


Slim, you forgot to mention the live decoys.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

On a small slough in nd in a boat sneaking up where a bunch of ducks are sleeping


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

my dream hunt is scoutin my own field settin up deeks n tryin to harvest some birds holy cow time for bed


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

When I was a kid growing up in North Dakota in the 60's the skies were full of birds. I remember seeing geese from one horizon to the other and I thought it can't get any better than this. Then I went to Alberta in the 90's. We flew from MPLS to Edmonton and took a charter from Edmonton into the small airport in the Grimshaw/Peace River area. Wow! Sitting near Cardinal Lake, the noise from the geese was almost deafening. Nobody wanted to shoot ducks as the geese (Canadas and specks)were everywhere. I chose to shoot ducks one afternoon. I'm sure somebody has a better place, but from what I witnessed; you'd have to show me.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

RD51,
Excellant post. I hunted Argentina this past June and I can tell you I don't think anything will compare with the shear volume of birds (ducks/geese). By far the best vacation/hunt I have ever been on. It was the #1 on my list of places to hunt.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

TEALMAN said:


> RD51,
> Excellant post. I hunted Argentina this past June and I can tell you I don't think anything will compare with the shear volume of birds (ducks/geese). By far the best vacation/hunt I have ever been on. It was the #1 on my list of places to hunt.


I'm envied by this. For people that have never experienced something like this; it's worth saving time and money to do it once in a lifetime. I know everybody can't but if you can, you'll never regret it.


----------

